# Mise à jour bien utiles ?



## Marrak (15 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour,

J'ai depuis 4 ans un IPAD 2, qui maintenant rame, rame avec de nombreux bugs.
Or depuis que je l'ai, j'ai toujours effectué les MAJ et en suis maintant au IOS 9.1.
Je lis par ci par là que ces lenteurs sont probablement dues aux MAJ trop lourdes pour ces machines.

Je vais acheter un Ipad Air 2, et me demande s'il est pertinent de faire les prochaines MAJ quand elles seront proposées.

Finalement, à quoi servent- elles, si elles finissent par rentre quasiment inutilisable l'Ipad ?

Merci de vos conseils.


----------



## lineakd (15 Novembre 2015)

@Marrak, soit le bienvenu!
D'attendre les retours avant de faire les màj.
D'éviter de les faire sur des appareils qui ont trois ans et pour les premières versions (mini, air, pro) d'éviter après deux ans ou alors attendre 3 ou 6 mois pour les versions x.3 ou x.4.
Oui, de la lenteur dut au peu de mémoire (la ram) sur ces anciens appareils.
Tu peux faire les mises à jours d'ios sur l'air 2.
Elles améliorent le système, sécurisent celui-ci mais il aussi possible qu'elles amènent aussi des bugues ou des failles.


----------



## Marrak (16 Novembre 2015)

lineakd a dit:


> @Marrak, soit le bienvenu!
> D'attendre les retours avant de faire les màj.
> D'éviter de les faire sur des appareils qui ont trois ans et pour les premières versions (mini, air, pro) d'éviter après deux ans ou alors attendre 3 ou 6 mois pour les versions x.3 ou x.4.
> Oui, de la lenteur dut au peu de mémoire (la ram) sur ces anciens appareils.
> ...



Bonjour,

Merci de ces conseils.
C'est certain : je serai prudente avant de faire les mises à jour conseillées sur ma prochaine machine !


----------



## Gillou75 (16 Novembre 2015)

Et moi j'ai un ipad 4 retina sous ios 6.1.3 
dois-je en rester la ou c'est vraiment risquer de faire la maj en 9.1 ???


----------



## Gillou75 (16 Novembre 2015)

Hello vu ta réponse je pense avoir compris ce que je dois faire... enfin ne pas faire lol


----------



## lineakd (16 Novembre 2015)

@Gillou75, il serait dommage de laisser une si beau appareil sous iOS 6. Et pourquoi avoir attendu autant temps pour une mise à jour.
Si lenteurs, c'est dans safari ou l'app store à la première ouverture mais dès que les apps sont en mémoire, les ralentissements sont moindres.


----------



## Gillou75 (16 Novembre 2015)

Oui c'est dommage surtout que j'ai des app que je ne peux plus utilisé...


----------



## lineakd (16 Novembre 2015)

@Gillou75, alors lance toi. Sauvegarde sur l'ordi, sur iCloud and go...


----------



## r e m y (16 Novembre 2015)

Le gros problème c'est que ces mises à jour sont irréversibles! Une fois passé en iOS 9.1, si Gillou constatent des ralentissements ou des problèmes lui faisant regretter d'avoir changé de version, il ne pourra pas revenir en arrière.


----------



## Gillou75 (16 Novembre 2015)

Oui c'est surtout ça qui me retient...


----------



## lineakd (16 Novembre 2015)

@dragao13, c'est pour le 4S et l'iPad de 2 génération.
@remy, oui, il y a des ralentissements à l'ouverture de certaines apps.


----------



## lineakd (16 Novembre 2015)

@dragao13, iPad 2 à 512 mo de ram et l'pad 4 à 1 go de ram.


----------



## Gillou75 (16 Novembre 2015)

Donc vous me conseillez de passer mon ipad 4 rétina en ios 9


----------



## lineakd (17 Novembre 2015)

@dragao13, oui.


----------



## Gillou75 (17 Novembre 2015)

Et autres question comment peut-on connaitre les caractéristique genre ram sur ses idevice ? on peut le voir à une place ??? je parle sur l'appareil bien sur


----------



## lineakd (17 Novembre 2015)

@Gillou75, dans l'app réglages/général/informations mais tu n'auras pas la ram.


----------



## Gillou75 (17 Novembre 2015)

Ah ok merci beaucoup et existe t-il un app pour cela ?


----------



## lineakd (17 Novembre 2015)

@Gillou75, oui mais n'étant un utilisateur de ce genre d'apps. Je ne serais pas laquelle te conseillé.


----------



## Gillou75 (17 Novembre 2015)

ah dommage merci quand meme


----------



## Gillou75 (20 Novembre 2015)

J'ai une autre question concernant la mise à jour de mon ipad 4 retina...
Dans les réglages, l ipad à télécharger depuis un moment ios 8.4.1 et il est toujours affiché et prêt à être installé...
Pensez vous que si je fais la mise à jour il installera cette version ou pas ?


----------



## Gillou75 (20 Novembre 2015)

Ça serait cool de pouvoir installé  cet version sur mon ipad


----------



## lineakd (20 Novembre 2015)

@Gillou75, un conseil, passer de iOS 6 à 9, je serais moi. Je le ferais avec un ordi et iTunes.


----------



## Gillou75 (20 Novembre 2015)

J ai ios 8.1.4 telecharger et prêt à être installé sur mon ipad...
Si je le fait par iTunes il va mettre la dernière version soit ios 9.1 
Ma question était de savoir si je peux faire la mise à jour tel quel est sur l ipad


----------



## lineakd (21 Novembre 2015)

@Gillou75, au moins transfert tes achats et synchronise ton appareil avec iTunes. Je ferais même une sauvegarde iCloud. Et tout ça en ayant mon ordi à jour. Sur l'appareil, j'effacerai les apps en mémoires puis un reset. Pour le reste... À toi de voir!


----------



## Gillou75 (21 Novembre 2015)

Merci pour vos conseils , la sauvegarde c est élémentaire sur l ordinateur mais sur icloud faut que je regarde.... en faite je pensais que ios 8.1.4 serait mieux sur mon ipad car certainement plus fluide mais si le faite de passer de ios 6.1.3 à 8.4.1 ou 9.1 peut poser souci sans passer par iTunes je ne prendrai pas ce risque....
Quand tu parles d'ordinateur à jour c est que j ai la derniere version d iTunes ? ??
Merci


----------



## r e m y (21 Novembre 2015)

iOS 8.4.1 ne peut plus etre installé de toutes façons....


----------



## lineakd (21 Novembre 2015)

@Gillou75, ainsi que les màj du système que tu utilises et que celui-ci soit stable et propre.


----------



## Gillou75 (21 Novembre 2015)

De ce côté là pas de souci iTunes est à jour et l ordinateur aussi.
Ce que je pige pas c est pk mon ipad me propose d installer ios 8.1.4 et qui me dis prêt à étre  installé... Donc je présume que si je fait l installation  via l ipad de 8.1.4 ça plantera sûrement durant le processus vu que ce n est plus signé par Apple...


----------



## lineakd (21 Novembre 2015)

@Gillou75, je ne sais pas. Je n'attends pas autant de temps pour mettre à jour mes idevices.
Tu peux essayer si tu as sauvegardé tes données (contacts, mails, etc...). Si ça plante, tu partiras sur une configuration comme nouvel iPad.


----------



## Gillou75 (28 Novembre 2015)

Voila j'ai fait la mise à jour et j'ai pu installé celle téléchargée sur mon ipad soit la 8.4.1 et il ne m'a pas proposer la 9.1 sauf quand je le connecte à itunes ce qui est normal...
Au niveau fluidité il est un poile moin réactif mais rien de bien méchant, ma femme ne verra pas la différence  et sera contente d'avoir un ipad avec un bel interface


----------



## lineakd (28 Novembre 2015)

@Gillou75, vas tu le passer sous ios 9.1?


----------



## Gillou75 (28 Novembre 2015)

la il est sous ios 8.4.1, je ne le passerai pas en 9.1 au mieux j'attends ios9.2


----------



## lineakd (28 Novembre 2015)

@Gillou75, merci pour ton retour et pourquoi tu ne le passes sous ios 9.1?
Où le trouves tu moins réactif?


----------



## Gillou75 (28 Novembre 2015)

Ben pour le moment j attend ios  9.2... suis toujours  sur 8.4.1 avec mon iphone 6 aussi 
Oh c est 3x rien  donc je dirais même pas qu il est moins réactif à présent... 
A voir sur le temps...


----------

